# Moving to Santa Clara



## ali_umair21 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi Guys

I have applied for internal transfers from a company in Mexico to Santa Clara. I will get response in few days and I have to reply in 3-5 days. Before I accept the offer, I need to understand the expenses in Santa Clara. I am single and will be on a budget. I think housing will eat most of my salary. So How much should I expect to spend on housing? How much does a single bed apartment cost in Snata Clara. Please feel free to add any other helpfult advice

thanks in advance


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You can get an idea about apartment costs in Santa Clara by browsing the real estate ads of the San Jose Mercury News (the area newspaper). There is also a site called Apartmentguide.com that is popular. Be ready for a bit of sticker shock - and be ready to consider nearby towns like San Jose or Cupertino, though the prices are pretty much the same in that general area. 

When you get an offer, you may also want to talk to some of your co-workers to be to find out where they live in the area and what opportunities there may be for flat-sharing.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

If this is Santa Clara in the Bay Area, 1 bedroom will start from 2.000 usd, will vary depnding on the community.


----------



## ali_umair21 (Oct 9, 2014)

wooh... 2k dollar for 1 bed apt!!

Thanks Bevdeforges I took a look on apartmentguide.com and accommodation looks really expensive. Nothing under 2k USD.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ali_umair21 said:


> wooh... 2k dollar for 1 bed apt!!
> 
> Thanks Bevdeforges I took a look on apartmentguide.com and accommodation looks really expensive. Nothing under 2k USD.


Did you not know that Santa Clara is Silcon Valley central ?

One of the most (if not *the* most) expensive places to live on the West coast.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

What is the budget you can spare for rent?


----------



## anticuti (May 24, 2010)

Santa Clara is an expensive city!


----------

